# Mathews drops dealer for bad review



## pasinthrough (Aug 21, 2013)

This was taken from Danny Hinton's shops Facebook page with his permission.  I contacted Danny about an hour ago and spoke with him about this issue.  



> My archery shop, Hinton Archery, was recently asked to participate in objective bow comparison testing involving the flagship bows for several different manufacturers. The results of those tests were featured on page 77 of the September 20...13 issue of Field & Stream magazine in an article entitled “Flagship Bow Shootout”.
> I was one of four shooters on the panel asked to shoot and evaluate each bow. In addition, Hinton Archery performed all of the tuning and setup work for the bows being tested, and we hosted some of the speed ranking tests on our indoor range.
> At the time I agreed to participate, Hinton Archery was an authorized dealer for Bowtech and Mathews bows, which are certainly 2 premier names in the field of archery, along with several others. My primary objective was to provide honest reviews based on objective information. I was determined to give accurate appraisals based on performance, and not simply because Hinton Archery carried a particular brand.
> Each bow we tested was ranked according to the aggregate scores of the four individual testers. The scores were all fairly close, which is a testament to the number of good bows available in today’s archery market. More importantly, none of the 4 testers knew how the bow rankings would fare and/or which bow would “win”.
> ...



You can find his shop FB page by searching Hinton Archery & Taxidermy.

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## the_great_white (Aug 21, 2013)

sounds like Mathews is a sore loser......let them take their ball and go home.  Having never owned a Mathews bow, the way they decided to handle this will prevent me from ever having one.  Clearly they can't take the constructive criticism and use it to their advantage.

Hinton Archery did a stand up job on standing behind their principle of customer first and filling the customers individual need and not selling them something that may not suit them just to suit the marketing of a big name company.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 21, 2013)

Wow.. Not gonna run out and sell my Mathews but that's a real low blow.


----------



## cpowel10 (Aug 21, 2013)

I see both sides of the story.  I don't blame him or Mathews for being upset.

Mathews probably views it as bad publicity from one of their dealers, and don't think he's 100% behind their product.  You don't see many Ford or Chevy dealers participating in comparisons.

He probably sees it as an honest comparison and lets the buyer make their own decision based off of his findings.


----------



## pasinthrough (Aug 21, 2013)

cpowel10 said:


> I see both sides of the story. I don't blame him or Mathews for being upset.
> 
> Mathews probably views it as bad publicity from one of their dealers, and don't think he's 100% behind their product. You don't see many Ford or Chevy dealers participating in comparisons.
> 
> He probably sees it as an honest comparison and lets the buyer make their own decision based off of his findings.


 
He told me he wants everyone that comes into his shop to shoot every bow they can and then choose one.  Sounds to me like he is 100% behind his customers first, which is not the way every business does things.  

It is a real shame this turned out like it did.


----------



## OleCountryBoy (Aug 21, 2013)

Anybody in Hinton's position should shy away from participating...if he says Mathews is the best, Field and Stream will say he's biased because he sells their product, if he goes the other way Mathews will have heartburn.  It's a no win situation.  I also might add that the only "objective" information to be shared about each "flagship" model is basically IBO, construction materials, cam config, let off and weight, those characteristics are generally provided by the manufacturer.  Everything else related to cosmetics, look and feel are "subjective".  Every debate on this forum is "subjective", facts are like poison around here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2013)

pasinthrough said:


> Thoughts anyone?


My thought is he should have left the commentary to the simple wording of the letter itself and left off the "intimidation" diatribe. Matthews wasn't trying to intimidate him, they were, in fact, terminating business relations with him. Any comments above and beyond that fact carry a risk of libel on his part. 

I certainly understand him wanting to inform his loyal Matthews customers as to why he no longer carried their product, but that is the only story he needed to tell, further expansion on the subject wasn't necessary.


----------



## the_great_white (Aug 21, 2013)

cpowel10 said:


> You don't see many Ford or Chevy dealers participating in comparisons.



but they only sell Ford's or Chevy's......they aren't multi-line dealers


----------



## the_great_white (Aug 21, 2013)

maybe mathews should mandate their dealers only carry their product and no others, that way they wont get their feelings hurt.......


----------



## GADawg08 (Aug 21, 2013)

I own an independent insurance agency, and represent several different companies....BUT, I don't advertise that one company is better. We offer our customers several options and let them choose which is best for them....As a business owner, it sounds to me that this gentleman made a poor business decision


----------



## cpowel10 (Aug 21, 2013)

the_great_white said:


> but they only sell Ford's or Chevy's......they aren't multi-line dealers



That was just an example.

Gas stations don't do reviews of different soft drinks, especially not brands that aren't sold in their store.

It was probably a bad idea to participate in the review anyway.  What if he scored Mathews highest, and Bowtech dropped him?


----------



## cpowel10 (Aug 21, 2013)

GADawg08 said:


> I own an independent insurance agency, and represent several different companies....BUT, I don't advertise that one company is better. We offer our customers several options and let them choose which is best for them....As a business owner, it sounds to me that this gentleman made a poor business decision





I hate it for him, and I'm not choosing sides but that's what I was getting at.  You explained it a lot better than me.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Aug 21, 2013)

GADawg08 said:


> I own an independent insurance agency, and represent several different companies....BUT, I don't advertise that one company is better. We offer our customers several options and let them choose which is best for them....As a business owner, it sounds to me that this gentleman made a poor business decision



what he said


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm sure Tim or Dennis would do the same thing if it was obession or bipolar at the end of the list...


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 21, 2013)

Finally, someone who thinks about his customers first, regardless of the repercussions. I think we've found a new shop to recommend.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 21, 2013)

I think it is poor sport on Mathews.  So their bows are slower than the rest...and they performed poorly in a side to side comparison....if they sell their bows, why does it matter?

It's like going to the golf store or the tennis shop...lots of different lines of product...it's more a feel thing than anything else...but, to have some feedback from the salesperson is a good thing.  Often, that reassurance from a sales person is what the person buying the equipment needs.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Aug 21, 2013)

I don't think I will sell my Mathews either. a lot of people like to bash Mathews, but I don't think that company will be closing there doors anytime soon.


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 21, 2013)

Well catch us if you can. 

Just got caught with inferior products. It's all good, Matthews has always seemed a king of the industry first better business practice 2nd. Blank pay checks go a long way when you throw money at anyone who will shoot a certain bow. Hinton archery is a stand up establishment. For telling the truth. I like the bow reviews with field and stream they tell you normally the truth based off chronoed noise vibration speed. Just seems since the Reezen ol Matthews hasn't caught up with any winners in my book. 

Thanks, for sharing. 

It this was on AT wonder if you'd still be a member. Heard they crack down when sponsored are mentioned with inferior products.


----------



## watermedic (Aug 21, 2013)

Proof positive that the truth hurts!!

The only ones writing rave reviews of the Creed are fanboys! 

The Chill is a decent bow but has had some issues with limbs and strings.

The shop is probably better off picking up one of the brands that fared better in the test. I would say it was a great buisness decision. Now he is headed in the right direction!!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Aug 21, 2013)

yea but just like a divorce, there is always 2 side of stories, your only hearing 1 side, go figure


----------



## 1crazybowhunter (Aug 21, 2013)

Somebody ought to send Mathews THE GREAT AND MIGHTY a crying towel because they didn't rate as good as the other guys products. This is probably because they spend most of their time trying to figure who else they can throw money at with their deep pockets and buy to shoot their bows and talk smack about how great they are. Stuff like "CATCH US IF YOU CAN" should now be rewritten to say "Not only have we been caught but we've been past and left in the dust even by the little guys." I've seen it before and if you're paying attention you'll see it happen  again. This is what happens every single time when a company gets too big for their britches and forgets all about what they set out to do in the first place and wind up in the end only caring about the bottom line in dollars worth, sales and feathers in their cap. I applaud Mr. Hinton for being an honest shop owner who, in my opinion, does it right. He puts his most valuable assets, his customers, first. He's got his head screwed on straight and should never compromise his values for anyone. Bottom line, Mathews doesn't make the best bows on the market AT ALL...........they just spend more money on ads than anyone else to give the impression that they do. Sing it again Maxine, Mr. Hinton!!!! Stick by your principles and your guns and don't change for anything or anybody but yourself.


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 21, 2013)

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> I'm sure Tim or Dennis would do the same thing if it was obession or bipolar at the end of the list...



What makes you think that?  Just because you get a poor review doesn't mean you cancel a dealership.  It only means you need to make a better product.


----------



## keowens31 (Aug 21, 2013)

I see this as a Great Bow Shop. Truth hurts. Let them sale there bows some where else. To many great bows out there to be pushed around by one way over rated commercialized company. I have personally owned several Mathew bows over the years. They shot ok, but their is just as good or better out there. Mathews has been caught for a while now, time to change your logo. 
 Hinton Archery, good job. Hope you the best in your business. When one door closes a better one opens.


----------



## Bowhunter Matt (Aug 21, 2013)

i don't blame mathews one bit for pulling out of that shop.  if they were selling stuff for you and they didn't like or review your product in a way that will promote  your product in a good way would you want them selling your product??  i wouldn't.  


yes i shoot a mathews and i always will.  not because i think other bows are bad, but because they have always provided me with great service and a great product.  if you shoot another brand bow than i do and you like it then you are shooting a great bow too.  but don't fault a company for not doing business with a company that puts out a bad review for them.


----------



## movesatlanta (Aug 21, 2013)

Interesting read.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Aug 21, 2013)

bow hunter matt, you hit the nail on the head


----------



## mattech (Aug 21, 2013)

Really I think it was a great business decision, the level of respect from customers is going to skyrocket, and it won't be hard to pick up another dealer, maybe even one he likes himself.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Aug 21, 2013)

Interesting how everyone seems to think this business decision was good or bad based on their opinion of mathews and not on business reasons alone...

As a business owner, I would not have participated in this "review" because nothing good could come of it.  Seems like Hintons and Mathews are both better off now than before so I would say this is a win-win situation...unless he wanted to continue selling Mathews in which case he simply screwed up.


----------



## polkmarine (Aug 21, 2013)

I stopped shooting them when i read there press release of supporting the military. Never get another dime from me!


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Aug 21, 2013)

Bow Only said:


> What makes you think that?  Just because you get a poor review doesn't mean you cancel a dealership.  It only means you need to make a better product.



If you were selling owned XYZ and John Doe carried XYZ in his store, but was telling everyone else that ABC was better, what would you do? Would you honestly think that Joe would do his best to sell your product?


----------



## Kris87 (Aug 21, 2013)

Poor decision on the business to participate.  Sad though because they told the truth.  I'm not anti Mathews, but anyone that has shot their latest bows compared to other offerings know They would finish last.  They're simply not that great.  The shop was honest, I respect them for that.


----------



## crawdad24 (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm going to say one thing, there is not another archery company on this planet that gives back to the archery industry or the world in general like Mathews Inc.  There are a lot of fine bows on the market today.  But very few "companies" are as first class as Mathews Inc.


----------



## watermedic (Aug 21, 2013)

Shut up Fan Boy!!


----------



## OleCountryBoy (Aug 21, 2013)

Has anyone on here actually read the article?  I have, and it's just another lame article in a junk magazine.  The entire review is totally subjective, very few facts presented.  Totally useless for anyone looking for a new bow..unless you are a Bowtech fan....which Field and Stream obviously is.  Bowtech is a heavy advertiser in F&S, they get the nod.


----------



## supernube (Aug 21, 2013)

This is the letter Matthews should have written:

Dear Mr. Hinton,

It has come to our attention that you were recently involved in a flagship bow comparison and our bows did not fare well in the final rankings.  Because our our long standing relationship, we would like to invite you to visit our design department to help our engineers design a better product.  All expenses will be paid and you will receive a substantial discount on your first order of next year's product.  We strive to produce and market the best possible product for our loyal customers and dealers.  We are sure that your experience with reviewing different bows and unflinching honesty will help our company to produce the best lineup of archery equipment the world has ever seen.


----------



## Hunter0884 (Aug 21, 2013)

Bottom line is the owner shouldn't have put himself in that situation he should stand behind all his products let the customers shoot the bows and decide which they like the best.  90% of all your bows are great bows now the other 10% are PSE bows but different people like different things and that's what makes a bow better than another just all about what the person shooting the bow wants.


----------



## livetohunt (Aug 22, 2013)

I have never been a big fan of bow testing like this one. A bow that one person likes the best, another may not like at all. The best way to determine which bow is right for you is to go shoot all the bows, and decide for yourself. I don't shoot Mathews, but understand the concern they had over this test.


----------



## robert carter (Aug 22, 2013)

I think if I were in the market for a compound I would go see this fella.RC


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 22, 2013)

There needs to be more honest people doing what Hinton is doing have done. To many product pushers and not enough people being honest about the product they sell. Honesty and I integrity go way father than false pretense and lies.. Let the product sell itself. Not a lying sales tech


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 22, 2013)

keowens31 said:


> I see this as a Great Bow Shop. Truth hurts. Let them sale there bows some where else. To many great bows out there to be pushed around by one way over rated commercialized company. I have personally owned several Mathew bows over the years. They shot ok, but their is just as good or better out there. Mathews has been caught for a while now, time to change your logo.
> Hinton Archery, good job. Hope you the best in your business. When one door closes a better one opens.



Yep I agree with you !


----------



## goblr77 (Aug 22, 2013)

If Mathew's knew the truth they would pull their bows out of several shops I know of, and nobody would care. When I bought my Bowtech last month, the fellow running the shop never even recommended I shoot a Mathews. This guy has been setting up bows for 30 years and I've know him for 20. I trust what he tells me. They had 150 bows in stock, with 30 or so being Mathews. He said the Bowtech and PSE bows were much better in his opinion. I shot two Bowtechs and two PSEs and left with a Bowtech.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Aug 22, 2013)

I would be willing to bet that if 10 different "testings" were done by 10 different people the results would all be different. I don't understand why just because a certain individual does not shoot the same bow, or arrow, or sight, or broad head, or release, or whatever, than you do, then its "junk". Most of the equipment made today is quality stuff and will have the same end result (dead deer).I think there is more important stuff going on in this ole world that we need to be more worried about other than who has the "best" bow, arrow, sight, broad head, or whatever. If everyone could agree to disagree,then MAN, what kind of world would be living in?? Remember, most of us here are all on the same team when you come right down to it.


----------



## young gunna (Aug 22, 2013)

I feel that even tough Mr Hinton was being honest, it was a serious conflict of interest for him to announce that publically.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 22, 2013)

All things are not created equal.. People look for every advantage they can get. With the price of hunting equitment today it's deff not a poor man tradition hobby or sport anymore. Opinions are like well you know everyone has one.. Test do show things that are accurate with decimal meters vibration and speed dynamic efficiency etc so yeah some does matter if your Into that. It all comes down to a arrow flying accurately into a target or animal


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Aug 22, 2013)

I can see both sides of this.  The dealer probably should not have been involved in such a test.  
Answer me this if you think Mathews is in the wrong.  What if Mathews had published an article saying not to buy from Hinton Archery, don't you think he would have dropped them?
From the article,  “If you’re going to shoot a bow this slow, buy the Elite,” Hinton finally said.


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 22, 2013)

Mathews taking their bows of his shop is their loss, not his. Thats one less place selling their bows. Hes gonna have plenty of bows to sell regardless.


----------



## Hunter0884 (Aug 22, 2013)

I think I will hurt Hinton more than it will Mathews now someone near him will be selling Mathews


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Aug 22, 2013)

it seems to me more people are more concerned about what bow they shoot than bow hunting it self, heck if sears made a bow we all could kill a deer with it, im just glad we all have choices. pse and Mathews for me.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 22, 2013)

I doubt having someone near him selling Matthews will hurt him much.  After all, he has an established shop, a solid reputation, and now, a publication that shows he will tell the truth even when it might cost him.   I bet this helps his business grow eventually.

Having said all that.... It probably wasn't the best decision he ever made.


----------



## 1bohunter (Aug 22, 2013)

Mathews are great bows,, never had any problems with mine,,


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 22, 2013)

tough issue when looking at it from either point of view.  

Mathews (and all manufactures) does the same thing every day in all of their advertising.  Then they decide to put their bows in shops that sell multiple lines.

The shop techs give their opinions every single day.  Although in this instance the opinion was given to a much larger audience.

Not sure which way I lean, but can fully understand Mathews position.


----------



## timothyroland (Aug 22, 2013)

my question for the bowtech fans is if it was the other way would you still feel the same? what if Matthews was better in the reviewes and even bowtech read them and dropped the dealership how would you feel? would it still be ok because he told his honesty Opinion? I shoot a Matthews know but will be in the market next year for a new bow and I'm leaning toward Elite right know because of their warranty compared to the rest.


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 22, 2013)

Stupid decision by the shop owner to participate AND attach his name to it.  Stupid decision by Mathews to terminate the relationship.

I understand why they did it.  They don't want a shop owner selling their bows if he doesn't feel they are up to par with everything else in the shop.  

They should have handled it better.  Maybe a phone call and a good old fashioned (whether warranted or not) behind chewing would have helped to get it all out on the table.  Instead they reacted and killed the relationship...which was just dumb and bad business.

From his side, I don't see how participating in that testing helped him at all.  He's a local business.  National exposure does him absolutely no good.  Sure, he can hang the article up in the shop I guess and get some credibility.  But, other than that, it doesn't benefit him and, in this case, it bit him.

It certainly seems as though Mathews is the "greater" wrong in this situation.  The comment about intimidation is a little over the top.  They terminated a business relationship.  It's not like they sent a bunch of thugs with brass knuckles in to rough him up.  They felt he wasn't representing their product well.  I can understand that.


----------



## whchunter (Aug 22, 2013)

*Exactly*



Bow Only said:


> What makes you think that?  Just because you get a poor review doesn't mean you cancel a dealership.  It only means you need to make a better product.



Agree...........Mathews should view this as a means to improve and/or correct the deficiences....independent reviews sometimes present deficiencies not normally found inhouse.


----------



## whchunter (Aug 22, 2013)

*If*

If Hinson hadn't participated, F&S's bow comparison would have shown the same results. So regardless Mathews would have been offended.
I don't have a copy of the F&S article but if Hinson was quoted saying negative things about Mathews bows then I would agree it wasn't real smart on his part to allow them to use negative quotes toward bows he currently sold in his shop.
Mathews however IMO would have been smart to either ignore the remarks or wait a while and then sever relations if they felt it was in their interest. If they questioned his support I would have sent someone to his shop as a potential customer to see if he or his staff were badmouthing my product.
I often wonder how it is possible for dealers who represent several bow manufacturers can provide recommendations to their customers without making a few negative comments about other bow companies.....................


----------



## Hunter0884 (Aug 22, 2013)

If I sold different lines of bows first of all I wouldn't sell anything that I had something negative to say about it And second of all u should tell customers what u and others like most about each bow not what u dislike and let the customer shoot the bow And see which bow fits them better


----------



## Booner Killa (Aug 22, 2013)

On the business side of things, bad move on hinton's part and I completely agree with those saying he shouldn't have participated in the comparison. It's hard to bad mouth Matthews. Matt McPherson has done a lot for the sport and the future of the sport. You won't hear me saying anything negative about Matthews. Some can say he's all about money but i personally don't feel that way. Over 2,000,000 youngsters have shot a Matthews genesis and that stat speaks volumes to me about the man and his company. Genius marketing tactic as well. Matthews will be just fine!


----------



## Deerhead (Aug 22, 2013)

It's nothing personal! It's just business! Mathews made a business decision so did the dealer.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Aug 22, 2013)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> There needs to be more honest people doing what Hinton is doing have done. To many product pushers and not enough people being honest about the product they sell. Honesty and I integrity go way father than false pretense and lies.. Let the product sell itself. Not a lying sales tech



Sooo...why was he selling them in the first place then if he thought they were inferior???  

Why hadn't he just dropped the Mathews line himself???  

He either must not have thought they were so bad afterall or he was selling something to a customer that was inferior...either way it seems that it would be a problem for him and his "integrity".  

(I don't know the man or his shop...just pointing out some serious flaws in some of the arguments presented here)


----------



## RangerJ (Aug 22, 2013)

Here is the Field And Stream article.
http://www.fieldandstream.com/articles/hunting/2013/08/fs-crowns-best-flagship-compound-bow-2013


----------



## Stealth (Aug 22, 2013)

As said before, we are hearing only one side of this. I doubt Mathews would pull its bows because of a review. Any company will pull its line if sales are consistently down. If sales are down and the retailer is participating in subjective reviews that put their product in a negative light, who can blame them. I don't understand why F&G didn't do the review with their own staff?


----------



## whchunter (Aug 23, 2013)

*Answer*



cowhornedspike said:


> Sooo...why was he selling them in the first place then if he thought they were inferior???
> 
> Why hadn't he just dropped the Mathews line himself???
> 
> ...



ANSWER...............$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ 


ps.... I quickly read the F&S article and saw no comment by Hinson. Did I miss it?


----------



## firebreather (Aug 23, 2013)

I coulda bought ,what ever bow I wanted when I bought my helim ,but I settled for Mathews ,really don't care bout speed 301 fps soots my needs fine .speed don't kill deer quiet accuracy does , my bow has all I need for my elbow problems  as far as peak over, 
Man mixed business with opinion ,don't blame them for pulling sponsorship , but every one Like's there  own opinions, that's why I'll never shoot another deer rifle than my 7 mm mag by Ruger my opinion  ,


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 23, 2013)

I owned several Mathews over the years not one shot the speed they advertised. They where on the lower side. The strings where junk. As far as shooting good they shot good and where smooth and quiet. The bow done what it was suppose to do. The archer is a big equation in the picture not all are good. Everyone shoots different ways and have different likes. In the end in comes down to preference. Pick what you like and don't worry about a review. I like the mans honesty there isn't much of that going around these days too many people tell you whatever to get you to buy something


----------



## chad smith (Aug 23, 2013)

I actually when buying my bow went and shot all the new Mathews bows and didnt like none of them! To me they shot poorly, had poor letoff, poor valley etc, I shot a few BowTech bows and fell in love with the experience which I bought and love it!


----------



## Ihunt (Aug 23, 2013)

Whether he should or shouldn't have is pointless to me. He got "Fired" for being an honest man. If I lived closer he would get my business and I wouldn't think twice about it. 

Sir, if you read this please stick to your principales. My thoughts and prayers are that your business will continue to grow and thrive because of your beliefs.


----------



## Ihunt (Aug 23, 2013)

Catch us if you can? Seems to me they threw out the challenge and then got their panties in a bunch because someone did. A whole lot of someone.


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 23, 2013)

whchunter said:


> ps.... I quickly read the F&S article and saw no comment by Hinson. Did I miss it?



No quotes.  But his name is mentioned in the second sentence and then it goes on to point out that the actual 3 days of testing was done in his shop!

...and the results put Mathews at the bottom.  


Like I said, they didn't handle the termination of the relationship like they should have.  But I 100% understand why the did it.


----------



## RangerJ (Aug 23, 2013)

This is all I found.
We probably shot the Creed more than any bow, disbelieving how poorly it stacked up against even the newcomers. “If you’re going to shoot a bow this slow, buy the Elite,” Hinton finally said.


----------



## watermedic (Aug 23, 2013)

RangerJ said:


> This is all I found.
> We probably shot the Creed more than any bow, disbelieving how poorly it stacked up against even the newcomers. “If you’re going to shoot a bow this slow, buy the Elite,” Hinton finally said.



I have been saying that since the Creed came out!!

Not about the Elite but any bow other than the Creed.

Its a shame that the Mission Ballistic has higher ratings than any of the Mathews bows. Even with the plastic limb pockets!!

HAHA!!


----------



## supernube (Aug 23, 2013)

I shot the creed as well and to me it seemed like they took the helim, added weight, and but on a few lesser quality components.  I don't know why they degrade a great bow like the helim and call it their flagship bow


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 23, 2013)

supernube said:


> This is the letter Matthews should have written:
> 
> Dear Mr. Hinton,
> 
> It has come to our attention that you were recently involved in a flagship bow comparison and our bows did not fare well in the final rankings.  Because our our long standing relationship, we would like to invite you to visit our design department to help our engineers design a better product.  All expenses will be paid and you will receive a substantial discount on your first order of next year's product.  We strive to produce and market the best possible product for our loyal customers and dealers.  We are sure that your experience with reviewing different bows and unflinching honesty will help our company to produce the best lineup of archery equipment the world has ever seen.



Agreed. I would think a successful company that is looking to stay successful would view this as a challenge, and welcome the interest in their products 
There is a book, worth reading, with this very message;
"Crowning the Customer", by Fergal Quinn.

I am glad I do not own stock in a company with this kind of Elitist business plan. I cannot imagine they will continue to be very successful with that kind of cut and run attitude.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 23, 2013)

firebreather said:


> that's why I'll never shoot another deer rifle than my 7 mm mag by Ruger my opinion  ,



Well...I guess that's one way to make sure you never shoot anything better than what you currently own.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Aug 23, 2013)

I bet if they shot the chill the results would have been different. its a different animal over the creed


----------



## Bowfishin93 (Aug 23, 2013)

bowanna said:


> finally, someone who thinks about his customers first, regardless of the repercussions. I think we've found a new shop to recommend.



x 2!!!


----------



## firebreather (Aug 23, 2013)

rjcruiser said:


> Well...I guess that's one way to make sure you never shoot anything better than what you currently own.






I don't think many people will shoot 603 yrds with an 15 mph side wind , n hit there deer n find it right where it got hit . I'd take that gun back in the dinosaur days . Heck actually give me  my savage .17 hmr n a back pack ofbullets n drop me off in Alaska for a month n I'd survive fine , I can't help yall can't shoot


----------



## Todd Coleman (Aug 23, 2013)

Booner Killa said:


> On the business side of things, bad move on hinton's part and I completely agree with those saying he shouldn't have participated in the comparison. It's hard to bad mouth Matthews. Matt McPherson has done a lot for the sport and the future of the sport. You won't hear me saying anything negative about Matthews. Some can say he's all about money but i personally don't feel that way. Over 2,000,000 youngsters have shot a Matthews genesis and that stat speaks volumes to me about the man and his company. Genius marketing tactic as well. Matthews will be just fine!


...

Very well said.


----------

